# The Mission Continues...



## DWinMadison (Oct 10, 2014)

So, I drove to Birmingham last weekend to teach my 81-year-old mom and her Thailand mission team buddies how to make soap. So they could take these skills to Thai villages In November.  I emphasized in great detail about proper protective equipment, lye safety and careful measuring.  They have tremendous potential to share the love of Christ in tangible and practical ways.  Still, I have the strangest feeling that I've just given a room full of toddlers a loaded revolver.  I see an international incident in our future.


----------



## Jstar (Oct 10, 2014)

Saying a prayer for your mom and her buddies..the Lord will take care of them and they'll have a blast


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 10, 2014)

She actually called me this afternoon. They made their first batch of soap "solo."  Oh yeah, she's addicted!  ...and all fingers and eyes are accounted for!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 10, 2014)

G-d bless them all! Reiterate the safety things, let the stress go...., and may blessings be upon them for their dedication for their missions.


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 11, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> So, I drove to Birmingham last weekend to teach my 81-year-old mom and her Thailand mission team buddies how to make soap. So they could take these skills to Thai villages In November.  I emphasized in great detail about proper protective equipment, lye safety and careful measuring.  They have tremendous potential to share the love of Christ in tangible and practical ways.  Still, I have the strangest feeling that I've just given a room full of toddlers a loaded revolver.  I see an international incident in our future.



I'm betting that they will be fine as long as they have a handout to remind them of how to safely make soap. 

edit: I just read your update. I suppose that revolver you left was the knowledge you dropped and we all know what happens when a toddler gets hooked onto something new...  God bless them.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow! May God be with your mom and her team! Praise the Lord!


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 12, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I'm betting that they will be fine as long as they have a handout to remind them of how to safely make soap.
> 
> edit: I just read your update. I suppose that revolver you left was the knowledge you dropped and we all know what happens when a toddler gets hooked onto something new...  God bless them.



Yep, My mom is a wonderful country cook..."bit of this, pinch of that."  I keep stressing to her that lye/oil calcs are not the time for improvising. She and her friends made their first solo batch Friday and cut it yesterday.  Came off without a hitch!


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 12, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Yep, My mom is a wonderful country cook..."bit of this, pinch of that."  I keep stressing to her that lye/oil calcs are not the time for improvising. She and her friends made their first solo batch Friday and cut it yesterday.  Came off without a hitch!




The real tradeoff is your soap recipes for her food recipes.. then post them here...


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 13, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> The real tradeoff is your soap recipes for her food recipes.. then post them here...



Believe it or not the "secret family recipe" is a dish we call "sauerkraut pork and  dumplings."  It's quite delicious, but definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 13, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Believe it or not the "secret family recipe" is a dish we call "sauerkraut pork and  dumplings."  It's quite delicious, but definitely an acquired taste.



Wait... is it spare ribs, sauerkraut and spaetzle?  I believe your family has stolen MY family recipe!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Believe it or not the "secret family recipe" is a dish we call "sauerkraut pork and dumplings." It's quite delicious, but definitely an acquired taste.


Good for your mom! Love to meet people like her that cook authentic dishes, and I love ethnic foods. I learned to cook a lot of Armenian and Romanian dishes while my inlaws were still alive. But one I never bothered to learn to make was made with dumplings, onions, potatoes, bacon fat and lots of paprika. Was like eating a brick. I never could eat that one and refused to ever cook it. Actually the flavor was not bad if you like to eat bricks.:crazy:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 13, 2014)

I had Sauerkraut with dumplings this weekend up a mountain  spetzle I had last week. Oh, the joys of living in Austria 





God bless their mission


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, it looks like Colorado - except your mountains are spikier!

You've got us beat on food though.


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 13, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Wait... is it spare ribs, sauerkraut and spaetzle?  I believe your family has stolen MY family recipe!



Nope...close though, no doubt. Mom uses a pork roast.  Other than the kraut it's a lot like chicken and dumplings.  But we digress.


----------



## Jstar (Oct 29, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I had Sauerkraut with dumplings this weekend up a mountain  spetzle I had last week. Oh, the joys of living in Austria
> 
> View attachment 9980
> 
> ...



Ohhh! Now if I could just get a house sitting right where you took that pic..what a beautiful view that would be sitting on the front porch!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 29, 2014)

No kidding, Jani! What a blessing it would be to be able see such an awesome view like that everyday (or even once a year)!

 I'm sure that I would keep expecting to see Julie Andrews come running out of the forest and up the hills singing at the top of her lungs. lol

 IrishLass


----------

